# OTT or TTF and why



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Do you prefer OTT or TTF and what is your reason ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

OTT (1) It feels right. Probably because I've shot more this way than any other. (2) It's the easiest to make and to apply bands. (Well, maybe not the easiest, but easy anyway.)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic seems to come up about once a week. There is a very long discussion of this very issue here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21012-ott-vs-ttf/

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try att way like mr hussey did


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Charles said:


> This topic seems to come up about once a week. There is a very long discussion of this very issue here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21012-ott-vs-ttf/
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Yup, but I go for TTF for accuracy & less hand slaps.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends on what you like and are used to, I prefer TTF (or ATT I guess is what the experts call it) with gum rubber or 107's, and TTF with tubes. I have a few set up OTT and they shoot just fine but they arent my thing


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

OTT always.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been shooting OTT for many years, and I am pretty accurate. I have recently started shooting TTF mainly due to me watching Bill Hays videos, incredible shooting. I have a SEAL Sniper and a HTS. I'm shooting them TTF and my accuracy is really picking up. I'm pretty sold on that style now, but everyone needs to find the style that works best for them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a toss up for me now. I like and shoot both now. Varies from week to week. It enables my shooting to progress and improve.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> Its a toss up for me now. I like and shoot both now. Varies from week to week. It enables my shooting to progress and improve.


Yup, but I have always switched it up... It's all depending on my mood and the slingshot I am using at the moment.

Any set up is great if its set up right, and you are comfortable with it. Not one way is better, generally speaking, and I don't care what people say.. If one thinks one way is better, that holds true only for that individual.

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

OTT mostly for me, hard to teach an old dog new tricks.

I like tabs a lot, leather and paracord.


----------

